# New Rig Clip: Bang Bang -- that intimate clean tone (Axe-Fx content)



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

The guitar on _Bang Bang_ (the Nancy Sinatra version) is one of my all time favourite clean tones. Occupying a huge swatch of sonic space, but not muddy -- just clean and deep and refreshing. Like a cool river on a summer afternoon.

I'm close to that tone now. The Bang Bang version used a Leslie on top of the amp+trem I think. Or vibrato. There's a wavering that I'm not capturing. But that's okay, because I think I've crafted the perfect, intimate clean+trem tone for myself now. I've not ever been able to get a clean like this with my PRS before. 

Covering Bang Bang: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/bangbang.mp3
And now switching it up and playing a little Pearl Jam with it: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/yellowledbetter.mp3


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

very nice playing on the PJ.......I love that song


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

lbrown1 said:


> very nice playing on the PJ.......I love that song


Thank you. That's one of my go-to songs for trying out clean tones. If I like it playing Yellow Ledbetter I like it as a clean tone.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice tone for sure!


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

very nice indeed


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ian, You should try recording the same songs on the same setting with your Strat - just for comparison. Those tones are nice but I think they'd be even nicer with true single coils. Or maybe I'm just being too picky ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Ian, You should try recording the same songs on the same setting with your Strat - just for comparison. Those tones are nice but I think they'd be even nicer with true single coils. Or maybe I'm just being too picky ?


Definitely! Tonight if I can get a chance.

Edit: Also, if an Axe-Fx owners want the patch: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/patches/Bang Bang.syx


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

That sounded fantastic even through my crappy computer speakers. I'm normally not a fan of digital modelers, but you've got me thinking!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Definitely! Tonight if I can get a chance.
> 
> Edit: Also, if an Axe-Fx owners want the patch: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/patches/Bang Bang.syx


I have that patch ..... it's called my Princeton Reverb  ....... seriously though, that's a real nice tone - especially from a modeler.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> I have that patch ..... it's called my Princeton Reverb


Bwaaahhhahaahahaa. Oh man. How many nights are you here? Too much...really...gahh....



> ....... seriously though, that's a real nice tone - especially from a modeler.


It feels nice to play. That's what I really like about it. You're in touch with it like an amp running hot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

bagpipe, some quick clips with the Strat:

Bang Bang lick run through from bridge --> neck position: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/bangbangstrat.mp3

Yellow Ledbetter w/trem: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/yellowledbetterstrattrem.mp3

Yellow Ledbetter, no trem, neck: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/yellowledbetterstratneck.mp3

Yellow Ledbetter, no trem, bridge+middle: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/yellowledbetterstratbridgem.mp3


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

iaresee said:


> bagpipe, some quick clips with the Strat:


Yeah single coils! Very impressive tones. That last one in particular (no trem, bridge/middle) sounds awesome - sounds identical to a Strat through the Deluxe Reverb which I used own. 

Its a pity that Duran Duran didn't write Yellow Ledbettter - I might have gotten to hear you playing it live ! :smile:


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

sounds awesome!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Yeah single coils! Very impressive tones. That last one in particular (no trem, bridge/middle) sounds awesome - sounds identical to a Strat through the Deluxe Reverb which I used own.
> 
> Its a pity that Duran Duran didn't write Yellow Ledbettter - I might have gotten to hear you playing it live ! :smile:


Hehe. You know your wife will drag you kicking and screaming to see our first show in Ottawa. 

I just tried this patch with a RedWirez Tweed Jensen P12R IR and...whoa...it was nice before, it's deeper than the blue sea now. More clips later...sleep now.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Hey Ian, I've got an axe fx too, and I'm finding that the clean tones are beautiful, and the high gain tones rock pretty hard, but I'm struggling to get a good sound with my crunch tones? 

I have the redwirez, which are interesting, but the number of cabs and options is overwhelming .

any tips on mid-low gain tones?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Sure man. I can post some patches later today. I really like the Ectasy amp running into the G12M redwirez IR for crunchy. A low-gain MkII thing works nice into that cab as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

the-patient said:


> any tips on mid-low gain tones?


Here ya go: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?p=231655#post231655


----------

